# Bubble like infection on injury?



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

One of my plecos got chomped right at the back end of his dorsal fin. At first i didn't think anything of it he was eating and swimming fine so i knew it woulg heal up. I just looked in the tank and hes got two yellow transparent bubbles, kinda looks like fish eggs, coming out of the wound. Will post pics in a minute.


----------



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

Pictures:


















Sorry about the poor quality, i can't use flash so i had to brighten the pics up alot


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i've never seen that. have you dosed with salt or melafix?


----------



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

Its gone now. wierdest thing i have ever seen on my fish


----------

